# Hilarious



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

The Mavs get beat soundly by the team that 80% of people expect to win the Championship and they get bashed. Then the Blazers lay an egg to UTAH, The Bulls with thier MIGHTY TWIN TOWERS we cant stop hearing about lose by 20, The Spurs lose to Cleveland. and Im not seeing anywhere near the type of "trade em all" talk that these same posters were laying into Dallas.

Its a known fact. The Mavs suck whenever they have a nationally televised game. Last year they had 23 or so and lost 20 of em. No wonder out of towners dont realise how good this team really is.


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

I thought the Spurs beat the Cavs


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

My badd I meant Denver.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

yep you shoulda seen the talk on other boards i post on. The mavs got too many stars. trade antawn for ratliff or AD. trade walker or fin. it's hilarious. then when other teams play bad and lose "it's only one game" dallas teams just STAY HATED. that mavs and the boys are two of the most hated franchises in all of sports


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> MIGHTY TWIN TOWERS we cant stop hearing about lose by 20


Yea and they both played too, right? 
 

I wouldnt use that as an excuse though, the Bulls sucked HARD, but 'THE MIGHTY TWIN TOWERS' was only one tower..


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Everyone probably hates us because we have so many guys and supposedly no D. The Mavs have been hyped for so long, people were expecting us to score 130 every game. And when they came out rusty, everybody was calling for their heads....

I'll say it:

It's just one game. Though they can't have too many games like that, because in April this could hurt.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

there's a difference though. The mavs shoot bad and still average 94 points in 2 games. The wolves and spurs shoot bad and both average 78 points in two games including a 61 point game and a 72 point game respectively


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

2 Twin Towers+ 1st win

Bulls 1-1


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Hilarious*



> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea and they both played too, right?
> ...


Well the twin towers got destroyed the Bucks yesterday.


----------

